# LFTS 10/26



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Always wanted start one of these my bladder alarm woke me up. Figured Id go, looked at weather.com 24 degrees, too cold for me. Going back to bed. Good luck all


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhh you beat me, shoulda did this THEN started coffee. 

This is the day that starts us off boys. Next 4 weeks gonna be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Up and at ‘em!!!!
Heading out to SLP Public Land with T-Bug#24.
Getting in dark and early this morning.
First sit here since killing my doe on the 13th.
Hopefully the bucks can chase some ladies through this same area today.
Good luck everyone!!!
Be safe and shoot straight!!!!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck gang, I'm in the game today.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

rise and shine,wakey-wakey hands off snakey. 
29 degree's and calm,should be moving
good luck fellow hunters


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Coffee going! Dress warm ,shoot straight, and be safe! 
Let's see some critters today!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Always wanted start one of these my bladder alarm woke me up. Figured Id go, looked at weather.com 24 degrees, too cold for me. Going back to bed. Good luck all


I about spit out my coffee! Lmao


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

First morning set of the year. Last night turned out to be a dud even with the perfect conditions. Hopefully they’re on their feet with all the rain headed our way. Good luck out there


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Day to Hunt.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Coffee right now then headed out here shortly. 27° Huron county Brrrr! First sit if the year was last night and nothing. Good luck all!


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Dropping my morning deuce so I dont wind up on the sharted thread, then heading over to hunt with a buddy on his place in gratiot county. Time to bloody some arrows! Good luck guys.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Dreaded east morning wind. Don't have many options, but otherwise beautiful, nice and chilly. Gonna try and hope the thermals help. Gitrdone.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning to all! Sneaking into the thick stuff this morning and planning a longer sit than normal due to a possible wash out down here this afternoon/evening! Been hunting this farm for 20 years and have a new set up to sit this morning. Might not see as many as on the field edge, but could produce some movement later in the morning. Definitely a “Bucky” looking spot. Good luck to all!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys. When I walked out of the house to go to work I felt how cold it was and instantly got pissed. Should be a good one.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to head to the farm this morning. Haven’t hunted it since I shot my 8 point on 10/13 and this is the first time hunting this stand location all year due to the wind directions. Good luck all!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm on my way out too. Snuck out yesterday evening for quick hunt and deer were moving with several single does sighted. Should be a good sit this a.m. probably going to sit longer than usual. Good luck, shoot straight and be safe!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Looked at the forecast yesterday and saw calm and frosty and got all excited. When the alarm went off and I thought about it being cold and frosty I was much less excited. But now that I’m awake I’m pumped for this morning rain pushing in how could they not be moving?


----------



## Beard & Broadhead (Jun 21, 2019)

Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Just pulled into the farm in Lenawee Co. Will be 20' up in 15 min. Sure is a nice calm and crisp morning. Figured on that so I'm getting in early. Everyone be safe and shoot straight. Let's draw some blood today.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

All settled in an hour ago. You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Every time I go out hunting...


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck all. Got up this morning to go fishing with my brother in law and pretty sure he slept through in his alarm. If it's not raining too bad I'll be out this afternoon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heard some commotion and thought a search party was coming through! Nope just a 7 doe/fawn group.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck everyone ....great morning to run an arrow through one .....I'm punched in and at my desk ....livin through yall today .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

F R O S T Y!!!


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


Damn that sucks, of all the setups ive seen in the woods, i just leave them alone, why do they have to rip peoples stuff off. Anymore i pack in my climber, or sticks and stand and leave nothing in the woods for this very reason.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Been there. I started carrying a spare strap in my fanny pack. Rubber band it to keep it from getting in the way. And cut it back as you probably dont need 12 ft of strap. 

Glad you caught it.


dewy6068 said:


> Well, that could have been really bad! Climb up into my stand in the dark (hung in early September) and as I’m taking my backpack off I felt the stand move! I immediately climb back into the climbing sticks and turn my headlamp on to see what was going on to find the bottom 1/3 of the strap is frayed really bad! Thank God the strap wasn’t worse or I would have been hanging from my lifeline! This is exactly why every stand gets lifelines that I hunt! Damn near needed to contribute to the sharted thread!
> 
> Be careful out there!
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Life from the school again on this beautiful morning. 
Still prepping for the Masters exam. 
Good luck out there, hour drive to school looked very promising! 
Hope to be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

RMH said:


> Good Day to Hunt.
> View attachment 447543
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That looks exactly like my forecast, except I told them two weeks ago that I wouldn't be in on the 28th..


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

First am sit of the year for me. After the climb up my main goal is to not join the sharted thread. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

This morning was a crap show. Went to leave and there was a large branch blocking our private drive. Hop out of the car to move it and it is way to heavy. Off to the barn to get the tractor. Go to start it and nothing. Zilch. Wont even jump start the battery is so dead. Grab the chainsaw clear the tree. Ate up 30 minutes. Can't hunt where I want because I will arrive to late so I throw my climber in the car and head down the road to the state land. 3/4 mile walk in . Decided to leave my backpack in the car. Go to setup climber and can't find the tree strap for the safety harness. It's in the backpack in the car........ 2 hours after trying to leave the house, at 8AM, I am finally in the stand.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm in


Cue secretary of war eye roll...


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

All day heavy rain here in Indiana. 35 seasons ago, not a problem, now it's a problem, LOL! Good luck fellas.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Life from the school again on this beautiful morning.
> Still prepping for the Masters exam.
> Good luck out there, hour drive to school looked very promising!
> Hope to be out tomorrow morning.
> View attachment 447575


This is your brain:











This is your brain on the Michigan Plumbing Code. 











Any questions?

Stay persistent! It will be worth it!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Kicked 2 does out walking in. THE downside of morning hunting. Mr Retardo (effed up junky 4 pt) just waltzed by. 33 and still by Lake Michigan. By the sounds of the long guns, musta had a push of taste-bads move in yesterday.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Good buck before shooting light. Could see decent rack, didn’t feel comfortable shooting. He circled the stand then came in chasing does. He was in the clearing at 25 yards


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Been settled in since before daylight on SW MI public. So far I like the view from this tree. First hunt of the season for me. 
Can only see about 20 ft to my right and that’s where I think the deer will come from. Could be a little challenging this morning


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> This morning was a crap show. Went to leave and there was a large branch blocking our private drive. Hop out of the car to move it and it is way to heavy. Off to the barn to get the tractor. Go to start it and nothing. Zilch. Wont even jump start the battery is so dead. Grab the chainsaw clear the tree. Ate up 30 minutes. Can't hunt where I want because I will arrive to late so I throw my climber in the car and head down the road to the state land. 3/4 mile walk in . Decided to leave my backpack in the car. Go to setup climber and can't find the tree strap for the safety harness. It's in the backpack in the car........ 2 hours after trying to leave the house, at 8AM, I am finally in the stand.


Stay safe, it has to get better from here right?


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Barry county public land. 25 ft up in my climber. 
Just heard series of soft grunts . See the deer and...wtf....no antlers! All alone. Mature deer. Acted like a buck. Couldn't see if they had broken off or what...but assume they did.
I think this is like a variable in math. Solve for "x". So, it was a 10 pt w/6inch drop tines. Score around 150 (wanna keep it realistic, you know)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Got the grandson out this am, he's bored already. Told me at 8am, we can go in if you want. I looked at him sideways..
Truth is, we can't stay long, have a memorial service for my wife's uncle, he passed unexpected two weeks ago at 70. He was in great health, you just never know. Seize the day!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


Sorry, I hope there is a special place in hell for that thief! 

Bird hunting yesterday and today. Will be in the tree tomorrow am if the rain quits. GL all!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im in. First sit of the year, Northern Jackson County. Good luck shoot straight.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I might tickle the bone this morning.:bloos:


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Calm and quiet this morning. I’ve seen 6 so far, 4 bucks. This 2yr old posed multiple times.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Up and waiting had one grunting before light. Maybe he will circle around and catch the drag.
Also trying out some ever calm

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got back in my tree shart averted but I'm down a glove. No deer yet.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> Set up and waiting for daylight in Van Buren.


Better get em this morning it's snot going to be easy this afternoon.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Just got back in my tree shart averted but I'm down a glove. No deer yet.


Always keep a roll of toilet paper in a ziploc handy when in the woods,


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We're sitting here waiting, only 50 yds off the picked bean field and can't see a thing, wife is watching all the action from the house..


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Swampdog467 said:


> View attachment 447609


Can't tell by the pic if the wife is religious or a nose picker.

Spill it Dog.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


That sucks..I'm sorry. I've been there. 
I followed others advise and bought a climber only to discover between my knee surgery and previously broken ankle, I really can't do it very well, so every time I go to my stand I'm wondering if it'll be there. 

Stuck working. I'm gonna hang a stand in the likely pouring rain after work and try and hunt it tomorrow in the likely pouring rain..never fails lol.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> Can't tell by the pic if the wife is religious or a nose picker.
> 
> Spill it Dog.


Lol, that's an old pic I had of her talking on the phone, seemed appropriate for her pic on my phone..


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Then she texts back she went to get her bow because they headed towards our garden and she could have shot a nice one with a rifle from the house


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mom and two little ones at first light and a one horned spike so far in northern Jackson county.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Super still, leaves dropping making all kinds of sounds. Busy suirrels. Come on deer


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

2 doe so far. Small bucks and chasing by my boy. Just got a text from brother. He’s hunting Kalkaska public with his son. Someone hit a bear just in front of him on 72. Cop talked him into taking it. His son is hunting and he is gutting!


----------



## Up North Engineering (Oct 14, 2016)

Nothing moving here in Oscoda County. Beautiful morning, very quiet...set up on the family’s 80. Good luck, all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Every gosh darn, stupid, goll dang , worthless red squirrel needs to be eradicated!! There I was sitting here arms crossed kinda zoned out listening and scanning with eyes half open. Then it happens. The biggest red squirrel in the county runs down the tree and jumps on my shoulder. After all the arm flailing back up the tree it goes. Almost had a started, pant wetting, screaming like a little girl moment. WHEW, finally calmed down but it took a bit.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Nodda here! I'm very gassy! And just put dip of Copenhagen in! Scent lok doesn't work on my farts!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


Assholes 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Still hacking my head off. Coyotes are going to start circling. 

Havent sit this set since EAS. After dawn major rub line 25yds in front of me. Nice!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Had a hot start with one shooter and a coyote and maybe 10 other deer off in the distance. Nothing close yet almost had the coyote come in but he wasn’t buying my squeak


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Lots of does and fawns here this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty frustrated, with the health issues this season hasn’t went as planned, it’s not the end of the world. I climb in the stand this morning with one thing in mind, shooting a doe, perfect stand to do it in. All settled in and out pops a doe and she is all alone.....perfect, she seems to pick up some ground sent from where I walked and is walking right to me, I stand and get ready for the shot, she walks out in front of me at 22 yards and I draw and mouth grunt settle the pin low and tight and touch it off, they are so fast I watch her drop back and away and the arrow punch her in the very front of her brisket. I’m 99% sure she will live to see another day, the lighted nocks are really nice for seeing that arrow, I retrieved the arrow and it’s full of fat, she ran to the neighbors property and then stood out in the other neighbors horse pasture, I will slide back down and look in a little bit.
Flight


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice morning









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Frosty one in SW Saginaw. 3 little bucks and a nice 8pt. 7 does. The little bucks seemed to be getting interested in the does so we’re getting close to the magic couple weeks! Going to have to start with the colder weather gear soon too...hands and feet feeling the chill this morning.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Steve said:


> Nice morning
> View attachment 447631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Steve,
Is this a call for help??


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Waterloo area private. 2 6 pointers still hanging passed by and a super short tined 8 or 9. Nice mass and main beams. Thinking I made an oppsie letting him pass.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

First morning hunt this year. Grand Traverse county private land. Ground blind, over looking 2 good runways crossing this little opening.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Swampdog467 said:


> Stay safe, it has to get better from here right?


Thanks man. You honestly keep me in my stand. Just shot a good buck. 35 yard shot quarting away. He made it maybe 30 yards


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 447595
> 
> 
> I might tickle the bone this morning.:bloos:


Waiting for Dedgoose reply to this one...


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Does it help to hunt upside down?
Have not heard or seen that way of hunting


Steve said:


> Nice morning
> View attachment 447631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where’s your daddy?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Let one fly. Ran about 60 yds. Then fell over. Got back up and ran again. Was a good shot. Hmmmm....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

hk_sl8 said:


> Steve,
> Is this a call for help??


You'd think I would know how to use the site by now  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I see legs.... then oh there he is.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Last time I checked weather said lows in the 40's not the 20's. Grabbed my early season gear bag, I have on everything I brought and I'm still frozen. I feeel like Dedgoose, only difference is I didn't go back to bed.

No clue why they don't like this spot, perfect wind, but havent seen a thing. Maybe Ded is on to something?


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

This guy just made a scrape five steps from me. I got video too but it’s too large to post


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

hbt said:


> Every gosh darn, stupid, goll dang , worthless red squirrel needs to be eradicated!! There I was sitting here arms crossed kinda zoned out listening and scanning with eyes half open. Then it happens. The biggest red squirrel in the county runs down the tree and jumps on my shoulder. After all the arm flailing back up the tree it goes. Almost had a started, pant wetting, screaming like a little girl moment. WHEW, finally calmed down but it took a bit.


Outstanding. I had a nuthatch come in the blind this morning. Nothing close to the start you got!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> Nice morning
> View attachment 447631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This made my brain hurt trying to figure out what was happening.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Biggbear said:


> View attachment 447655
> 
> 
> No clue why they don't like this spot, perfect wind, but havent seen a thing.


When you get time (post-hunt), please let me know what you mean by "perfect wind". For whom?


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Had a spike cruise thru and make a rub 80 yards from me in sanilac co slow other than that.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Thanks man. You honestly keep me in my stand. Just shot a good buck. 35 yard shot quarting away. He made it maybe 30 yards


Awesome, congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> When you get time (post-hunt), please let me know what you mean by "perfect wind". For whom?


My thought too.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Pretty frustrated, with the health issues this season hasn’t went as planned, it’s not the end of the world. I climb in the stand this morning with one thing in mind, shooting a doe, perfect stand to do it in. All settled in and out pops a doe and she is all alone.....perfect, she seems to pick up some ground sent from where I walked and is walking right to me, I stand and get ready for the shot, she walks out in front of me at 22 yards and I draw and mouth grunt settle the pin low and tight and touch it off, they are so fast I watch her drop back and away and the arrow punch her in the very front of her brisket. I’m 99% sure she will live to see another day, the lighted nocks are really nice for seeing that arrow, I retrieved the arrow and it’s full of fat, she ran to the neighbors property and then stood out in the other neighbors horse pasture, I will slide back down and look in a little bit.
> Flight


You just gave her a flu shot, most frustrating hit as you almost clean miss ,but no you have to check even knowing u shot through no vitals !


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, duck hunters almost got me in the sharted thread again. Was heading back to camp at daylight to get climber. Then trapped in a clump of grass with 11 doe/fawns out in the open field at 60yds. They left, I moved closer and sat down in knee high grass. Two more doe and small buck at 25 yds. Back at camp coming up with plan c!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Live from the track. Saw him go down but it is so thick I can't find him. Doing it the old fashioned way


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


That sucks. I’m guessing state land. That happened to me and they left the foot pegs but stole the stand. I went to a climber and haven’t hunted out of a fixed stand since. A little more of an inconvenience but you know it won’t get stolen.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

LabtechLewis said:


> When you get time (post-hunt), please let me know what you mean by "perfect wind". For whom?


Ha! Great point. Guess I should say I would have thought it was perfect wind for me if the deer had come from the direction I expected.

Unless something works out in the next hour it will end up being the perfect wind for the deer.

All a matter of perspective I guess!


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Never saw this buck on any of my cameras. Large bodied Unicorn. 10" spike on one side. He might be a December cull deer if I don't fill my tag with something more symmetrical. He was checking the scrape line at 50 yards.

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> My thought too.


:banana

I'm claiming another victory!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

slow in northern kent, saw my first deer in 3 sits. She makes 5 doe and 5 buck in 24 hours of stand time.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Biggbear said:


> Ha! Great point. Guess I should say I would have thought it was perfect wind for me if the deer had come from the direction I expected.
> 
> Unless something works out in the next hour it will end up being the perfect wind for the deer.
> 
> All a matter of perspective I guess!


Would they come from the "direction you expected" on that wind? Does it makes sense for them?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nothing but squirrels this morning. They seem unimpressed by my rattling skills. Definitely chilly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Very slow here in Oscoda. Nice morning


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Always wanted start one of these my bladder alarm woke me up. Figured Id go, looked at weather.com 24 degrees, too cold for me. Going back to bed. Good luck all


lol

I'll be in Michigan Nov 4th so maybe I can start one and actually hunt lol


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Smithville back yard posse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ended up seeing 7 different bucks but no shooters. Lots of cruising, hitting scrapes, and a little bit of chasing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> You'd think I would know how to use the site by now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I thought maybe you were using your tree saddle the wrong way. LOL


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Went down fast just couldn't find him. He was a fun drag out. Need to get a cart. This deer caught me off guard. I was reading a pretty good book on my kindle and every page I was watching around me. I heard some crunching behind me and figured it was a person on the trail I took in. Looked and saw him. My best public land buck. He was stopped at 35 yards just looking around. Ranged him, set my dial to 35 yards and let an arrow fly. Initially I thought it was a bad hit with minimal penetration but at 30-40 yards he started stumbling and went down. I sat for 30 minutes and slowly walked to where I shot and had great blood and tried to fast forward to the end by going to where I saw him, but couldn't find him. Went back to the blood trail and found him in under a minute. I went to the wrong spot. Amazing how different everything looks from the ground. Took out both lungs. Arrow hit opposite shoulder and bounced back. 8 points, possibly 10.
> 
> View attachment 447707
> View attachment 447709
> View attachment 447713


Awesome! Nothing is more satisfying than a public land kill!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Went down fast just couldn't find him. He was a fun drag out. Need to get a cart. This deer caught me off guard. I was reading a pretty good book on my kindle and every page I was watching around me. I heard some crunching behind me and figured it was a person on the trail I took in. Looked and saw him. My best public land buck. He was stopped at 35 yards just looking around. Ranged him, set my dial to 35 yards and let an arrow fly. Initially I thought it was a bad hit with minimal penetration but at 30-40 yards he started stumbling and went down. I sat for 30 minutes and slowly walked to where I shot and had great blood and tried to fast forward to the end by going to where I saw him, but couldn't find him. Went back to the blood trail and found him in under a minute. I went to the wrong spot. Amazing how different everything looks from the ground. Took out both lungs. Arrow hit opposite shoulder and bounced back. 8 points, possibly 10.
> 
> View attachment 447707
> View attachment 447709
> View attachment 447713


Congrats on getting it done on Public land!


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Fool'em said:


> Jays going nuts. That means one is comming right?


I know I pay extra attention when the Bluejays are going crazy. Get's my hopes up, just to be disappointed again and again (when you only get to hunt for a few days a year and have traveled 1200 miles to do so knowing you have to drive back those 19 hours... some bluejay inspired hope gets the heart pumping just a little bit)*

*edited to add....love every second of it and well worth the travel


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Slow go for me this morning. It was perfect calm,cold, frosted woods, expected to see some action but no dice. We’ll see what this afternoon brings especially with the storm coming


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

backstrap bill said:


> Slow go for me this morning. It was perfect calm,cold, frosted woods, expected to see some action but no dice. We’ll see what this afternoon brings especially with the storm coming


Good luck buddy!!! I’m rooting for you.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Went down fast just couldn't find him. He was a fun drag out. Need to get a cart. This deer caught me off guard. I was reading a pretty good book on my kindle and every page I was watching around me. I heard some crunching behind me and figured it was a person on the trail I took in. Looked and saw him. My best public land buck. He was stopped at 35 yards just looking around. Ranged him, set my dial to 35 yards and let an arrow fly. Initially I thought it was a bad hit with minimal penetration but at 30-40 yards he started stumbling and went down. I sat for 30 minutes and slowly walked to where I shot and had great blood and tried to fast forward to the end by going to where I saw him, but couldn't find him. Went back to the blood trail and found him in under a minute. I went to the wrong spot. Amazing how different everything looks from the ground. Took out both lungs. Arrow hit opposite shoulder and bounced back. 8 points, possibly 10.
> 
> View attachment 447707
> View attachment 447709
> View attachment 447713


CONGRATS ! Knew he wouldn't be far with that blood. Wtg, good shooting


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

hbt said:


> Only a little 4pt 45 min ago. Just got a text message from the wife saying " I'm ready " . I answered "cool sounds great". I'll be home in about an hour. Her reply was that the message was for our daughter who is bringing the boys over. My response to that was - ok I'll be home in about 30 min. Her final reply was- " You know the big bucks move in the rain". Hope she cools off before I get there. Have a great day folks.


I don't like them cooled off, What fun is that


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Awesome! Nothing is more satisfying than a public land kill!


Very true. I have mad respect for the guys that get it done year after year in pubic land.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations bowhunter426 on a great buck. 
On a side note, was kinda chilly when I got home. When I walked in I got one of her looks " and not a come hither one". Had to start the fireplace. Oh well life goes on. Raining here now so I'm done for the day.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well I live in bay city pulled a 12 hours shift last night in Detroit drove 2 hours home slept an hour got ready drove north to arenac county state land haven’t hunted this stand since last rifle season so hope it should be good had to knock off a hornets nest from under my seat nice scrape about 50 yards south squished in between 2 clear cuts and a swamp I hope God sees the work I’m putting in to give me a shot on a deer ran out of venison about 2 months ago my three year old son loves it as much if not more than me so fingers crossed shoot straight boys good luck and most importantly be safe


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Didn't see a deer until 10am, hand full of does first. Had a mature 8 point 65 yards broadside, nice buck. I'm heading back out in an hour. Good luck and congrats to the lucky hunters.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry for the long delay. As some of you know my wife lost her daughter on Easter Sunday. Today would have been her 25th birthday. 
As I was walking out the door wife says maybe Courtlyn will send a buck your way! 
Couple hrs later this fella shows up just outside my pop up.
Not a monster but has some special meaning to my wife and me! 
Thanks baby girl!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

crossneyes said:


> Sorry for the long delay. As some of you know my wife lost her daughter on Easter Sunday. Today would have been her 25th birthday.
> As I was walking out the door wife says maybe Courtlyn will send a buck your way!
> Couple hrs later this fella shows up just outside my pop up.
> Not a monster but has some special meaning to my wife and me!
> ...


Wow, that gives you goosebumps right there. A very special buck for your family. Congrats crossneyes!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

crossneyes said:


> Sorry for the long delay. As some of you know my wife lost her daughter on Easter Sunday. Today would have been her 25th birthday.
> As I was walking out the door wife says maybe Courtlyn will send a buck your way!
> Couple hrs later this fella shows up just outside my pop up.
> Not a monster but has some special meaning to my wife and me!
> ...


Sorry to hear of your wife's daughter, my condolences. Congrats on such a special buck for sure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

By the looks of the weather that's moving in maybe we should buy some beer and set around a wood burner and tell lies this afternoon.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> Sorry for the long delay. As some of you know my wife lost her daughter on Easter Sunday. Today would have been her 25th birthday.
> As I was walking out the door wife says maybe Courtlyn will send a buck your way!
> Couple hrs later this fella shows up just outside my pop up.
> Not a monster but has some special meaning to my wife and me!
> ...


Congrats! What a great special buck. Well done.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> By the looks of the weather that's moving in maybe we should buy some beer and set around a wood burner and tell lies this afternoon.


That’s what I’m doing minus the wood burner, since it’s 67 outside, but been raining non stop since 7am and hard. Complete rainout do drinking beer and watching football.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

crossneyes said:


> Sorry for the long delay. As some of you know my wife lost her daughter on Easter Sunday. Today would have been her 25th birthday.
> As I was walking out the door wife says maybe Courtlyn will send a buck your way!
> Couple hrs later this fella shows up just outside my pop up.
> Not a monster but has some special meaning to my wife and me!
> ...


Congrats on the buck!!!!

And I’m sorry to hear of your families loss.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> By the looks of the weather that's moving in maybe we should buy some beer and set around a wood burner and tell lies this afternoon.


Sal and I be in we'd cook for everyone toss some cards if everyone was closer


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Went down fast just couldn't find him. He was a fun drag out. Need to get a cart. This deer caught me off guard. I was reading a pretty good book on my kindle and every page I was watching around me. I heard some crunching behind me and figured it was a person on the trail I took in. Looked and saw him. My best public land buck. He was stopped at 35 yards just looking around. Ranged him, set my dial to 35 yards and let an arrow fly. Initially I thought it was a bad hit with minimal penetration but at 30-40 yards he started stumbling and went down. I sat for 30 minutes and slowly walked to where I shot and had great blood and tried to fast forward to the end by going to where I saw him, but couldn't find him. Went back to the blood trail and found him in under a minute. I went to the wrong spot. Amazing how different everything looks from the ground. Took out both lungs. Arrow hit opposite shoulder and bounced back. 8 points, possibly 10.
> 
> View attachment 447707
> View attachment 447709
> View attachment 447713


Congrats, very nice buck.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> By the looks of the weather that's moving in maybe we should buy some beer and set around a wood burner and tell lies this afternoon.


My son and I just got down sighting in his new 350 Legend so he's ready for the 15th. Got the pork going in the crock pot for some pulled pork sliders this evening and football the rest of the day with the plan for tagging his first buck tomorrow after the weather passes.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Twenty more days to get it done before the bucks go into hibernation. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

what a great morning sit!
27 total deer 8 different bucks passed up 4 of them under 20 yds.
first 4pt right at first light,then watched a spike make a scrape and grunted him into range for fun.next buck was a 5 pt chasing a doe w/2 button bucks had all them under 10yds.then I watched another buck out of range pinballing does all over hayfield.next buck was making scrapes 100 yes away and all I could tell was he was close to his ears.a few grunts and he was on his way and I clipped on my release and got ready.i decided not to shoot a busted up 5pt...last 3 bucks were in a bachelor group and had no interest in the grunt,watched the smallest spike in the group make a scrape and they disappeared into a swamp..
not going out tonight in this weather.
congrats to successful hunters today


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> View attachment 447779
> View attachment 447781


C'mon man! Pull'n for you....!


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Let’s go!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The feeling in my gut was a false alarm this morning but I did get to spend some time digging up a plugged septic tile. Poo geyser...

Still waiting for something with antlers... doe city and no buck sign. Only a fork, spike and what looks like a 6 pt on camera and none in the last 7 days.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> what a great morning sit!
> 27 total deer 8 different bucks passed up 4 of them under 20 yds.
> first 4pt right at first light,then watched a spike make a scrape and grunted him into range for fun.next buck was a 5 pt chasing a doe w/2 button bucks had all them under 10yds.then I watched another buck out of range pinballing does all over hayfield.next buck was making scrapes 100 yes away and all I could tell was he was close to his ears.a few grunts and he was on his way and I clipped on my release and got ready.i decided not to shoot a busted up 5pt...last 3 bucks were in a bachelor group and had no interest in the grunt,watched the smallest spike in the group make a scrape and they disappeared into a swamp..
> not going out tonight in this weather.
> congrats to successful hunters today


That sounds awesome. It would sure be fun to see deer like that! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

No luck this morning. Back out in Leelanau county, hunting a pinch point on a runway.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Raining pretty good in Van Buren. No hunting today for me. Helped some kids from church move into their first house this morning so didn’t make it out. Good luck all!!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Eyecon said:


> Let’s go!
> View attachment 447789


Are you hunting near an outhouse?


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Are you hunting near an outhouse?


Ok ok. Someone’s gotta say it. Seems like a crappy spot. - just kidding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, I saw one good sized doe as I accidentally flushed her out while I was hiking between spots. I definitely would have taken a shot at that close range if I had been prepared - I'm anxious to get my first deer and I don't have any preference between doe or buck so long as it has some size to it. Actually, I wasn't hiking per sé - I managed to knock loose two bolts from my quiver and I was hopelessly trying to backtrack through some thick stuff to find them. 

As the rain really started coming, I thought that might give me an advantage stalking since it dulls my noise and smell, right? Well, I got some great exercise in! LOL

Drying out a bit at the moment and then I'm going to hit a last spot that looked great during spring  season. I'd really like to make the morning draw at point moullie tomorrow, so today is the day for deer, rain be damned. Gotta put in that extra effort on public land. 

Any hints, clues, or words of encouragement are always welcome. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Any hints, clues, or words of encouragement are always welcome.


Don't burn through your enthusiasm in poor conditions. Save it for the good days. (Unless you're in your 20s, then burn away...)

Go on weekdays.

Go where the deer are, don't worry about feeling beasty all the time.

It only takes one deer sighting. That should keep you on point!

Don't black out when the shot opportunity presents itself. Stay in the present.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Better late than never. 
Had to change my spot. 
I’ll scroll back a half dozen pages an see hoe everyone’s doing. 
This guy was at my other spot this morning at ten yds.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> Don't burn through your enthusiasm in poor conditions. Save it for the good days. (Unless you're in your 20s, then burn away...)
> 
> Go on weekdays.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. I never wear down (plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead) - I just have to keep my head on straight as I want to get waterfowl, salmon, turkey, deer, and walleye all at the same time! I was simultaneously fishing and goose calling Thursday night (yes it's a KSG in the pic - don't worry, there are other threads on here where I've been dressed down for my choice of shotgun already ). LMAO









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Crap just started raining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


Congrats! Pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


Good shot congrats

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


Congrats on that nice plump doe!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Just shot doe #2 - waiting 20 min and picking up the track


Hope it ain't raining there like here, good luck you're on a roll ! 



Steve said:


> Had two does bust me somehow. Not sure how.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


On yer phone 



thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


They are incredible !! No doubt about it and congrats !!

I'll FINALLY be joining the fun tomorrow, something will bleed


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

This young eight is following in the same steps as his dad a little while ago. Dad disappeared into the alders.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rain is just a sprinkle here in genesee county hoping something comes out









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beard & Broadhead said:


> Nothin like sneaking to your stand to realize it'd been stolen, and they'd left your snipped lock and chain at the base of the tree as the final f you. Dont really have any other spots in the area so today just turned into a cottontail hunt, Good luck out there boys.


I wish we could find the s.o.b. And take turns beating the s#%t out of him. Nothing worse then a dam thief! After we beat him senseless we get to cut his hands off! For anyone who is out in the woods stealing other hunters equipment your a waste of human space and a sorry p.o.s.!!!! You know who you are and I hope karma ends your life early and a slow painful death! F’ing scum!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

congrats



thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


Congrats on the doe! 

You shoot enough deer in the same place and you will find that's a fairly common occurrence. There has been a few times when we would shoot a deer and watch it leave you almost know right where you're going to find it. If it was a questionable hit we just back out and walk out to it the next morning. My wife would track while I walk to the deer. There is a spot where we hunt at home that I call the dead zone. Found many deer in there after losing the blood trail. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Found her - ran 50 yards!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

protectionisamust said:


> Found her - ran 50 yards!
> View attachment 447871


Fine shot!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

protectionisamust said:


> Found her - ran 50 yards!
> View attachment 447871


Congrats, good shooting!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

protectionisamust said:


> Found her - ran 50 yards!
> View attachment 447871


Great shot!!! Congrats


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Just want to thank everyone for the likes on my post,awesome bunch on here and I'm proud to be part of it! 
Been a rollercoaster day of emotion, but thank God we have our faith!
Enough of that ,congrats to those that scored today! My shot was about 25yds,kinda quarterd at me but was able to punch one into the sweet spot 80yds later I watched him fall! Gonna only get better!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 447811
> Better late than never.
> Had to change my spot.
> I’ll scroll back a half dozen pages an see hoe everyone’s doing.
> This guy was at my other spot this morning at ten yds.


Picture looks like it has Ewok ghosts in it



Hoytman5 said:


> How does he/you like the 350?


just sighted in one today. seems nice. Cheap scope on the package, so i may upgrade it, but for the distances i usually shot and where i have the kids setup, it is plenty good.



Eyecon said:


> Yes sir. It’s my cover scent! Not to mention convenience... about 15 years ago we had a big family reunion and some camped here so my uncle has this brilliant idea. I don’t think it’s ever been used. I’ve hunted out of it before and man was it loud when I fired the 12ga


Bet that bang scared the crap out of you


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Swampdog467 said:


> Congrats on the doe!
> 
> You shoot enough deer in the same place and you will find that's a fairly common occurrence. There has been a few times when we would shoot a deer and watch it leave you almost know right where you're going to find it. If it was a questionable hit we just back out and walk out to it the next morning. My wife would track while I walk to the deer. There is a spot where we hunt at home that I call the dead zone. Found many deer in there after losing the blood trail.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Its wierd though in total she ran 160yds.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

And before you ask, my son is not an ex con, that is his anniversary date! Lol


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

bwlacy said:


> View attachment 447877


Congrats on a dandy! I haven’t seen anything the last couple days. Maybe next weekend. Carry on all and be safe!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

1morebite said:


> Well no deer in the rain but we have venison vegi barley soup to warm up! Along with apple pie!
> View attachment 447917


looks great especially the apple pie good luck guys


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Saw an honest to God giant of a buck 20 minutes before last light, he just wouldn't turn enough for a shot. All I could get was a hard quartering toward, and I wouldn't take it. Biggest buck I've ever seen in the woods. The kind of buck Lee Lakoskey shoots. Never seen this deer around here, and I'm no where close to farm country. Was phenomenal just to see a buck like that, I hope to cross paths with him again, he never knew I was there.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> Saw an honest to God giant of a buck 20 minutes before last light, he just wouldn't turn enough for a shot. All I could get was a hard quartering toward, and I wouldn't take it. Biggest buck I've ever seen in the woods. The kind of buck Lee Lakoskey shoots. Never seen this deer around here, and I'm no where close to farm country. Was phenomenal just to see a buck like that, I hope to cross paths with him again, he never knew I was there.


If he is that big you have to give him a name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> If he is that big you have to give him a name!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Big buck encounters like that can haunt a mans dreams for years biggbear. I hope you cross paths again.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bwlacy said:


> This morning around 8 am. 3rd buck I'd seen. 25 yards, hard quartering away, ran maybe 100 yards.
> 
> Habitat work and passing bucks starting to pay off.


Awesome looking buck, congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> It's amazing what these animals are capable of!!! The irony is is it followed almost the exact same pattern that a deer I shot last year did.
> 
> View attachment 447833
> View attachment 447847
> View attachment 447851


Congrats on some lovely looking loins.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LuckyBucks said:


> View attachment 447949


Stinky


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Walleyze247 said:


> Big buck encounters like that can haunt a mans dreams for years biggbear. I hope you cross paths again.


Our place isn't in Jackson county, or one of the other southern Michigan areas that produce bucks like that on a far more frequent basis. Up here this is truly an anomally in my opinion. So to even have a close call was just awesome, and had my adrenaline pumping so hard I had to sit down for a bit before attempting to climb down out of the tree. 

If I never see him again, it was something I'll never forget, but in an exciting way, and something I'll always be thankful for. I'd love to be looking at him hanging on the buck pole this morning, but we'll just have to wait and see how that plays out I guess.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Biggbear said:


> Our place isn't in Jackson county, or one of the other southern Michigan areas that produce bucks like that on a far more frequent basis. Up here this is truly an anomally in my opinion. So to even have a close call was just awesome, and had my adrenaline pumping so hard I had to sit down for a bit before attempting to climb down out of the tree.
> 
> If I never see him again, it was something I'll never forget, but in an exciting way, and something I'll always be thankful for. I'd love to be looking at him hanging on the buck pole this morning, but we'll just have to wait and see how that plays out I guess.


You must have done something right. I'd get busy figuring out what it was so you can do it again.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> You must have done something right. I'd get busy figuring out what it was so you can do it again.


I would dissect that event like a crime scene. Download every map and anything else you know about deer movement and local habits/conditions into that computer between your ears, find a good tree (study hall) and start running scenarios and possibilities looking for the one that fits.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Biggbear said:


> Our place isn't in Jackson county, or one of the other southern Michigan areas that produce bucks like that on a far more frequent basis. Up here this is truly an anomally in my opinion. So to even have a close call was just awesome, and had my adrenaline pumping so hard I had to sit down for a bit before attempting to climb down out of the tree.
> 
> If I never see him again, it was something I'll never forget, but in an exciting way, and something I'll always be thankful for. I'd love to be looking at him hanging on the buck pole this morning, but we'll just have to wait and see how that plays out I guess.


Of those once every few years serious older bucks I used to encounter on state land , one was a true giant.
So far off the anything near norm for an older buck it was almost puzzling.

It was that time of year where some (rare) older bucks cover a lot of ground when doe are not receptive yet.
Unlike others he was not seen again. Just a buck passing through with no concern about other bucks.

Abnormal. So I kept puzzling knowing he had traveled.
Then a gal killed a big one. Same good year following a mild winter , so same potential for a prime set of antlers as most bucks were showing.
Elk like rack ,again unrelated to trend in my area.
It was a distant ag. area buck. But what's a few miles to such a deer?

You'll see that buck again. Even if only in your minds eye.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

bwlacy said:


> View attachment 447877


Awesome deer! Never in my life have I seen one in the wild like that - only on someone's wall! Relish the moment and memory of great start to your season. Congrats!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Back from the taxi. Current spot 2nd from the right. Still working on the new room in the basement.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bwlacy said:


> View attachment 562015





bwlacy said:


> View attachment 562017


Very nice !! Quality mount and buck, congrats


----------

